
The US students who want to pay slavery descendants - sohkamyung
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-47886292
======
siruncledrew
In 2019, the platform and precedent of paying reparations sounds like it's
going to be a disaster. There's just too many instances to account for to
prevent good intentions from turning into public chaos (especially with social
media).

For example, there are:

\- Non-black people that have DNA relations to slaves

\- Uncertain and anecdotal family histories

\- No easy records of verification

\- People of other races that were enslaved at some point in the US

Further, at what point do the reparations end, once the door is opened? Do
Native Americans get reparations for having their land taken and tribes
killed? What about Japanese that were subjected to internment camps in WWII?
Or Mexican bracero farm workers in the 1930s? What about foreign nationals
that worked in banana republic for US companies like United Fruit?

The main thing is once money is thrown into the equation, everyone is going to
come looking for their share to benefit from it.

